# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  ищю книгу Дайле А. Практика контроллинга

## mihonsk

заранее благодарен !
m9130двадва5353@gmail.com

----------


## mihonsk

ниукого нету ?)

----------


## Giotto

> ниукого нету ?)


Я эту книгу уже лет 10 ищу.

----------


## Giotto

> ниукого нету ?)


Я эту книгу уже лет 10 ищу.

----------


## Giotto

-----

----------


## py3uk

плохо ищите https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%D0%94%D0%...131-1_g&ia=web

----------

